# Adrian Flux... top man !



## BluSkyz (Jan 14, 2006)

Just about to get an R32 GTR and quote from Adrian Flux was £670 fully comp unlimited milage class1 business use AND declaring 2 bans for speeding !! including a T99 !! (totting up ban, all previous points were for speeding, 1 @101mph, 1 @110mph and [email protected], luckily i had slowed down for all of them, before getting lazered/pulling over)
Declaring all of this my current car (lexus soarer 4ltr V8) was only £475 fully comp inc bans + class1 business! that was with Endsleigh tho... and they dont touch skylines unfortunatly..
oh yeah, im 35 and 9years no claims.


----------



## cheyenne (Feb 5, 2006)

BluSkyz said:


> that was with Endsleigh tho... and they dont touch skylines unfortunatly..
> oh yeah, im 35 and 9years no claims.


I have had my R33 GTS-T insured with Endsleigh for the last year - quite competitive quote of £530 FC. They have just sent me a renewal notice which is a bit cheaper than last years as well. 

Might be worth speaking to them again them again. Mind you I have just changed to A Plan who are even cheaper - age 47 with 20 years no claims, just under £400 FC for the GTS-T.


----------



## BluSkyz (Jan 14, 2006)

cheyenne said:


> I have had my R33 GTS-T insured with Endsleigh for the last year - quite competitive quote of £530 FC. They have just sent me a renewal notice which is a bit cheaper than last years as well.
> 
> Might be worth speaking to them again them again. Mind you I have just changed to A Plan who are even cheaper - age 47 with 20 years no claims, just under £400 FC for the GTS-T.



funny, they said to me that the name skyline just drew a blank with their insurers! they seems to change with the weather! 
but now i have a 530 bhp 32gtr.. this will be interesting ) heh heh
thanks 4 the reply, i'll give 'em another ring!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I hope you never have to try to get money out of them - they are a bunch of - expletives deleted - 

Do a search on here and SOC. Not much good said about them.


----------



## cheyenne (Feb 5, 2006)

moleman said:


> I hope you never have to try to get money out of them - they are a bunch of - expletives deleted -
> 
> Do a search on here and SOC. Not much good said about them.


Do you mean Flux or A Plan? I have only heard good things about A Plan though.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Flux mate.


----------



## Ash Hamilton (Feb 22, 2006)

*Admiral insurance*

Noobies first post!!

Well all this talk of three figure insurance premiums is getting me down... 
I have an R34 GT-T on the way from Tokyo via BonsaiCars in southampton. 
My cheapest quote is about £1200 from Admiral, every other bugger wanted nearer £1500...

At 28 with 8 yrs no claims and only one ban for speeding (damn these cheap japanese motorbikes..) I thought I might at least duck under a thou...

Oh well. Its my first 'Liner so what the hell, lets get it on before the planet runs out of oil...

Ash


----------

